

Ask HN: Who wants to partake in a pro-tech party initiative? - MrQuincle

The Party of the Minds http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.partyoftheminds.com is meant as a blueprint for a programme of a party which would operate on a world-wide forum. It would be great to get contributions for:<p>* solving cosmic problems with consequences for entire humanity<p>* worldwide problems with potential technological solutions<p>* the future of political choices when current trends (such as from religion, or towards science) continue<p>* the role of AGI in future ethical&#x2F;political decisions<p>* the decentralization of democratic methods (voting) or institutes (banks) due to e.g. the nature of new technologies (internet, cellphones)<p>* a cool logo<p>The party is meant to think of positive solutions and is admittedly naive with respect to the extend to which technology can be used to our benefits. If you are skeptical w.r.t. technology this might not be the initiative that would resonate most with your inner feelings.<p>The site is created using the front-end of the healthcare.gov site and will be put on github if there are enough people who want to contribute.
======
drlobster
[http://www.partyoftheminds.com/what-about-refugees-
crossing-...](http://www.partyoftheminds.com/what-about-refugees-crossing-the-
mediterranean)

Chance of survival is 1:100? I find it hard to believe that for every 100 who
attempt it 99 die. The beaches of southern europe would be scattered with dead
bodies

~~~
MrQuincle
Yes, it is staggering:
[http://www.unhcr.org/542d12de9.html](http://www.unhcr.org/542d12de9.html):
"In all, 90,000 people crossed to Europe between July 1 and September 30 and
at least 2,200 lost their lives, compared to 75,000 people and 800 deaths for
the period between January 1 and June 30."

~~~
drlobster
Thats a 49:50 survival rate

~~~
MrQuincle
Ah, dumb! I will correct it immediately!

Edit: I've put it in the right order now, chance of survival: 100:1

------
grizzles
Feedback: Partyoftheminds: Sounds elitist. Pro-tech party: A weird & big
category to be pro or against. AGI: How will this affect FTL travel? :p
Website: A wiki would be better, imo.

~~~
MrQuincle
Yes, it sounds a bit elitist, but it's an anticipation of a broader concept of
people that matter (a mind is that what we will be sharing with artificial
minds).

Pro-tech. This is for hackernews a very big category. But not for the rest of
the world who is often afraid for new technologies or to choose a
technological way to solve problems. There are many neo-luddists and
technophobia will be a real problem, especially with AGI.

FTL travel is not likely to be possible. :-)

The website has github underlying it (articles are written in markdown). So,
it can be forked etc. for collaboration. It also looks better than the wikis I
know, but correct me if you know a good one. :-)

------
chippy
What is AGI?

~~~
triggerworlds
Artificial General Intelligence, I believe: 'Artificial general intelligence
(AGI) is the intelligence of a (hypothetical) machine that could successfully
perform any intellectual task that a human being can. It is a primary goal of
artificial intelligence research and an important topic for science fiction
writers and futurists. Artificial general intelligence is also referred to as
"strong AI", "full AI" or as the ability to perform "general intelligent
action".'[1] In comparison to just AI, which is currently available in modern
tech as algorithms and such (see Watson). But, AGI represents what a sci-fi
writer would envision an Artificial Intelligence to be capable of.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_general_intelligence](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_general_intelligence)

~~~
chippy
Thanks!

